# rob and andrew



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

we are just starting out and would like to know who is in the area of us we have 3000 acers to hunt and trap located from hugo mn to stacy mn and thats all privit land we want to learn and keep the american dream goin we both are military men :sniper: im ANG and rob is a grunt god bless to all and hope to hear from any one


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

well first what are you looking to trap?


----------

